# need some advice on a 200SX stalling problem driving me nuts



## dave7 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hoping somebody here can help me out. I have a 96 200sx with 230,000 miles on it. It ran great until recently. A few weeks ago, it started stuttering ( all speeds). Within a day or two, it started stalling. I fire it up, and it stalls after about 30 seconds. I changed the gas, changed the distributor and upper timing tensioner. It idles better but still stalls. After I changed the distributor, it started showing the code P1320. That's the only code it throws. Do you have any suggestions, what I should check next and in what order? I would really appreciate it and will keep you updated here on my progress.
Dave


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

dave7 said:


> Hoping somebody here can help me out. I have a 96 200sx with 230,000 miles on it. It ran great until recently. A few weeks ago, it started stuttering ( all speeds). Within a day or two, it started stalling. I fire it up, and it stalls after about 30 seconds. I changed the gas, changed the distributor and upper timing tensioner. It idles better but still stalls. After I changed the distributor, it started showing the code P1320. That's the only code it throws. Do you have any suggestions, what I should check next and in what order? I would really appreciate it and will keep you updated here on my progress.
> Dave


This actually belongs in the GA16DE forum, but had that happen on my 97 200sx se (original owner - someone runnin' stop sign totalled at 637,000+ last year). Sorry you went thru all that, but that's usually a PCV/AAV issue-replacing that usually resolves. You didn't mention when you got it or regular maintenance since that point, but placing a bet that's what it is if it hasn't been replaced under your care. 

Not sure what may have happened w/replacing the distributor (didn't have to do that until replacement engine at 437K). Did you check the output on it prior to replacing it or check codes prior? Just askin' as troubleshooting question....


----------

